

Ask HN: Review my app: GTimeReport - CarlR

I've created a web application that generates time sheets from Google Calendar.<p>It's sprung out of what I needed for my own usage, but I'd like it to be useful for others as well. It's been up for 2 months or so, and I've been updating it during the time, adding features and polishing.<p>My aim with it is to provide a super easy to use time report creator that makes time reporting less tiresome. Just a few clicks and be done.<p>What do you think of it?<p>http://www.gtimereport.com
======
flyingyeti
It would be nice if you put up a screencast or some screenshots of the
workflow. You have a lot of content on the site that seems to describe it, but
I'd really like to see what the process looks like without needing to actually
log in / link with my Google account.

Overall I really like the idea and this seems like a useful tool. Good luck!

~~~
CarlR
Will do that. Thank you! :)

Btw, I thought I was asking at the "ask" page, but the post went to the news
page. Did i miss something when I posted?

